# Getting two dogs to settle down?



## Mupton (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a lab/weim that is about 1 and a half years old and we adopted a mutt puppy. We did all the introducing etc and they seem to love each others company (sleeping next to eachother, taking turns being submissive/dom. in play). Our problem is sometimes they get to crazy and though our older dog knows commands and will settle down the puppy wont. Is there a command I can teach that will get them to stop play and concentrate on me or just chill in eachothers company? 


Other stuff

lab/weim is neutered and the puppy will be spayed when she is old enough and yes they get plenty of excersize and mental stimulation.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

It starts with first setting, then enforcing house rules. Rule #1 in my house is no roughhousing inside (outside only, and no exceptions)! I had two adults when I brought my last puppy home. I didn't allow the puppy to have access to the adults all the time, because puppies are a PITA to older dogs, and don't know when to stop. I would intercede when she'd get riled up, sending her outside to play a little fetch or whatever. 

With 3 of my own, and having between 1-3 fosters at any given time, I establish a daily routine that provides structure. It keeps things running smoothly, and I also keep my sanity! lol I teach my dogs to go to their mat/rug/bed and stay until released by doing daily 30-min. down/stays (starting with 5-minutes with a puppy). The cue I ended up using to stop wild play is "OUT!" I don't know why, but it stops them in their tracks immediately, and they come up to me to see what it is that I want from them. LOL So, I usually ask for some doggie push ups, then give 'em a little treat. Distract and redirect, with a little positive reinforcement followup. Works well for us. 

Don't forget to give each dog one-on-one time with you. It keeps the bond with you stronger than the bond with the other dog. While I can (and often do) walk my 3 dogs at the same time, I mix it up with solo walks, or w/two together, so that they're used to being left home when the other dogs go out with me. If you don't do this, you may find yourself with a dog who throws a fit about being left behind.


----------

